# Red field golden breeder



## Akgolden7 (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi I'm looking for a breeder of dark red field goldens. I found this breeder in Canada Zomarick. But I'm hoping someone in here has suggestions of ones in the US. Also if anyone has gotten a golden from zomarick I'd love to hear. I like to do obedience and rally with some tricks. My girl now is super and has an insane focus so looking for something similar to her but hopefully darker. 
Thanks!!
(Here is the website to the breeder in Canada http://www.redgolden.com/)


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Are you in the US or CAN?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Swampcollie should be a good resource for you. Here is a good one: Zaniri Golden Retrievers or http://mvpgoldenretrievers.com/ourgirls.asp Be sure whoever you look at is religious about health clearances.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Akgolden7 said:


> Hi I'm looking for a breeder of dark red field goldens. I found this breeder in Canada Zomarick. But I'm hoping someone in here has suggestions of ones in the US. Also if anyone has gotten a golden from zomarick I'd love to hear. I like to do obedience and rally with some tricks. My girl now is super and has an insane focus so looking for something similar to her but hopefully darker.
> Thanks!!
> (Here is the website to the breeder in Canada Zomarick Golden Retrievers rustiques - Zomarick)


i went to the website, but my French is terrible. From what I could gather from the website, none of the dogs have any health clearances. If you are this breeder - Zomarick - please let us know. It almost seems like you are starting this post as an advertisement for this breeder..... 

Color is never bred for in golden retrievers. If you are looking for dark, the color can be found in all types of goldens, not just field.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

There is an option on the webpage that converts it to English. That said, it's very out of date. Most of the dogs listed that I found on OFA were over 10 years old and in the case of the females, hopefully not breeding anymore. They apparently competed in CKC hunt tests but mostly lower level stuff and have spotty clearances. Do you have the name of the sire and dam for their litter?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Bally just bred a bitch here in the US that was bred by Zomarick. Super pedigree going back to some really well known field trial lines. Mostly Canadian hunt test titles. All clearances were in order. I don't know the Zomarick people personally but I think any breeding they do would be worth looking into.
Where are you located?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

K9-Design said:


> Bally just bred a bitch here in the US that was bred by Zomarick. Super pedigree going back to some really well known field trial lines. Mostly Canadian hunt test titles. All clearances were in order. I don't know the Zomarick people personally but I think any breeding they do would be worth looking into.
> Where are you located?


Thanks Anney, all the dogs on their website are older and didn’t show any clearances on OFA. Thanks for speaking up on their breeding. Sometimes keeping up on websites is so time consuming, i know my own business website is suffering from neglect.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Up until a few years ago, OVC did clearances in Canada so it's hard to assume they would be in OFA.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I know of a Breeder in upper Michigan. Colleen Barr Sibbald - 8 Mile Golden Retrievers in Saulte Ste. Marie, Michigan


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

I recently got a fairly dark red field retriever from Ambertrail in Maxville Ontario.


----------



## Akgolden7 (Nov 22, 2017)

I am in the U.S. and I know red isn't only in field goldens but I like field/american goldens more. I am not the breeder just came upon their site researching. I'm in Utah right now but I'm willing to travel obviously. I did see that he doesn't show pedigrees but I'm sure I could ask him. I did like that he keeps pups till 10 weeks and he said he only breeds his dam's once a year or so. I also liked that he only has a couple of his dogs in house while the others are with other handlers. I also noticed that lots of websites for breeders are really outdated. 
With that said If he's in the up and up I'd like one from him but would rather not travel to Canada if I can find a good breeder here in the states.


----------



## Akgolden7 (Nov 22, 2017)

K9-Design said:


> Bally just bred a bitch here in the US that was bred by Zomarick. Super pedigree going back to some really well known field trial lines. Mostly Canadian hunt test titles. All clearances were in order. I don't know the Zomarick people personally but I think any breeding they do would be worth looking into.
> Where are you located?



I'm in Utah right now but can travel. I won't be ready for a puppy till 2019. Thank you for speaking up about the quality of his dogs!


----------



## Akgolden7 (Nov 22, 2017)

Alaska7133 said:


> K9-Design said:
> 
> 
> > Bally just bred a bitch here in the US that was bred by Zomarick. Super pedigree going back to some really well known field trial lines. Mostly Canadian hunt test titles. All clearances were in order. I don't know the Zomarick people personally but I think any breeding they do would be worth looking into.
> ...


Alaska7133 are you a breeder in Alaska? My current goldens mother is out of anchorage I believe.


----------



## Akgolden7 (Nov 22, 2017)

Here is my current goldens pedigree


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Akgolden7 said:


> I am in the U.S. and I know red isn't only in field goldens but I like field/american goldens more. I am not the breeder just came upon their site researching. I'm in Utah right now but I'm willing to travel obviously. I did see that he doesn't show pedigrees but I'm sure I could ask him. I did like that he keeps pups till 10 weeks and he said he only breeds his dam's once a year or so. I also liked that he only has a couple of his dogs in house while the others are with other handlers. I also noticed that lots of websites for breeders are really outdated.
> With that said If he's in the up and up I'd like one from him* but would rather not travel to Canada if I can find a good breeder here in the states*.


It's also harder to import a puppy to the US from Canada because of the new CDC rules. If you do wind up getting one from here, make sure you look into how to get a waiver.


----------



## Akgolden7 (Nov 22, 2017)

Do you have the breeder name for that breeder here in the us?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Akgolden7 said:


> Do you have the breeder name for that breeder here in the us?



You might want to either send a PM or direct quote the person you were talking to, otherwise they may not know you responded.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I put your dog on k9data- as usual, found something interesting...
this bitch in your dog's 5th gen back, Shauna's Golden Lady 'Sadie', was bred 7 times to the same dog- whelped first time at around 15 months old... SEVEN times and to the same dog...Heather Manning is the breeder. Wow.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Akgolden7 said:


> Hi I'm looking for a breeder of dark red field goldens. I found this breeder in Canada Zomarick. But I'm hoping someone in here has suggestions of ones in the US. Also if anyone has gotten a golden from zomarick I'd love to hear. I like to do obedience and rally with some tricks. My girl now is super and has an insane focus so looking for something similar to her but hopefully darker.
> Thanks!!
> (Here is the website to the breeder in Canada Zomarick Golden Retrievers rustiques - Zomarick)



There are numerous breeders of Field dogs in the US. 

Topbrass, Mioaks, Thistlerock, Hightimes, Sungold, Frisbie, Maplehills, Maxhaven, Wynwood, etc.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

If you're willing to travel to the Northwest, I'd check out Semper Goldens, Heads Up kennel and Zaniri. Zaniri and Heads up are in Canada, both the BC area if I remember correctly. Semper is here in Oregon.


----------



## Akgolden7 (Nov 22, 2017)

Prism Goldens said:


> I put your dog on k9data- as usual, found something interesting...
> this bitch in your dog's 5th gen back, Shauna's Golden Lady 'Sadie', was bred 7 times to the same dog- whelped first time at around 15 months old... SEVEN times and to the same dog...Heather Manning is the breeder. Wow.


Wow! That's really sad!! Not terribly surprised though. I knew she wasn't from great breeding background.


----------



## Akgolden7 (Nov 22, 2017)

Prism Goldens said:


> I put your dog on k9data- as usual, found something interesting...
> this bitch in your dog's 5th gen back, Shauna's Golden Lady 'Sadie', was bred 7 times to the same dog- whelped first time at around 15 months old... SEVEN times and to the same dog...Heather Manning is the breeder. Wow.


What do you look at to see how many times they were bred?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Akgolden7 said:


> What do you look at to see how many times they were bred?


Offspring of Shauna's Golden Lady 'Sadie'

You can see the dates.

Looks like she was bred every year.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Megora said:


> Offspring of Shauna's Golden Lady 'Sadie'
> 
> You can see the dates.
> 
> Looks like she was bred every year.


And twice in 2005. And most of those dogs' entries were done by Leslie- so were not entered by the breeder or owner. 
There may be even more litters- until your dog, it wasn't obvious that the Kavacharack litter was born.

You can tell who input the dog by looking at change history under the 3 generation page. 
The 5 generation page has even more interesting info!


----------



## Akgolden7 (Nov 22, 2017)

Thank you! I didn't even think to look at offspring. Poor dog!


----------



## Akgolden7 (Nov 22, 2017)

So I've been looking at a couple breeders and 2 of them have females who died around 6 years old give or take. Both from cancer. Would that concern you? Both those females have had litters and one breeder is still breeding one from the dam who passed.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Six is very young. Kinda prime of life...

I figure most Goldens will die of cancer if they live long enough- but long enough to me is over 13....twice the 6 plus some.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> Six is very young. Kinda prime of life...
> 
> I figure most Goldens will die of cancer if they live long enough- but long enough to me is over 13....twice the 6 plus some.


The typical age for goldens is 11-12. I think we all kinda hold out a hope for 13+, but it's all scary after age 10.  

About somebody having multiple bitches in their breeding lines who died at age 6 - that is not good imo.  But if these are decent breeders who are conscientious about how they breed, I'd talk to them to get a better understanding on what they are doing to get away from early cancer. 

I have a friend who has been actively working on breeding OUT away from her old lines because there's been a lot of cancer with young dogs. The dogs in question are doing a lot of stuff, including fieldwork. So you do wonder if there is a higher exposure to molds or other irritants that over time really messes up the immune system. My dogs are going out hiking and swimming 1-2 times a week, but I don't let my dogs swim in filthy water (I aim for either active lakes or running water like rivers or creeks vs sitting ponds). I've seen pictures from field tests and it blows my brain to see the mucky water some of the dogs practice in while training. 

Other thing to consider is if you have a lot of DOD info in a pedigree. It might not mean that these lines have more cancer than others. It might simply mean that you have more openness. 

But I would start with looking into the breeder, understanding more about what they are doing proactively in reaction to the misfortune they've experienced in their lines. If they are just continuing business as usual with no changes, that would be concerning.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Akgolden7 said:


> So I've been looking at a couple breeders and 2 of them have females who died around 6 years old give or take. Both from cancer. Would that concern you? Both those females have had litters and one breeder is still breeding one from the dam who passed.


It would be a concern if they both in fact died of cancer that young. I would be asking a lot of questions before I would get a puppy from that particular breeder.


----------



## Akgolden7 (Nov 22, 2017)

Ok so this is the female they are planing to breed next year. Her mother is the one who passed. http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=573660

This is a different breeder http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=474961 but same thing breeding and her mother passed young.


----------



## Akgolden7 (Nov 22, 2017)

Megora said:


> Prism Goldens said:
> 
> 
> > Six is very young. Kinda prime of life...
> ...


What would be the "right" answer to that?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

You mean the right answer to the questions you ask of the breeder?


----------



## Akgolden7 (Nov 22, 2017)

Prism Goldens said:


> You mean the right answer to the questions you ask of the breeder?


Well more specifically about what they are doing to keep the lines safe from the dam's who died so young.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Akgolden7 said:


> Alaska7133 are you a breeder in Alaska? My current goldens mother is out of anchorage I believe.


I'm in Anchorage. I looked up the breeder William Dennis. I do not know him. He is not involved with any of the retriever clubs or the golden retriever club here. I have never seen him at an event, hunt test, field trial, obedience, etc. He may have been there and I didn't see him. But we are a very small community of golden retrievers up here, and I think I would have seen him or a dog that he bred at an event. I judge hunt tests. Maybe years ago he was active and is no longer, that happens to people sometimes. He and I do have one friend in common, she happens to be in the same industry he is in, so I'm guessing that's how they know each other. If you are interested, I know that person well and I can ask her about him. Happy to help however I can.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Akgolden7 said:


> Well more specifically about what they are doing to keep the lines safe from the dam's who died so young.


Unfortunately, we do not know what causes cancer- so all we can do is try to keep ears open and a good memory.. and hope others are forthcoming. 
What I would hope to hear from a breeder faced with this seeming trend is that they have some idea what happened via the pedigree or a common environmental suspect... and that they are breeding only to very long lived pedigrees.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> Unfortunately, we do not know what causes cancer- so all we can do is try to keep ears open and a good memory.. and hope others are forthcoming.
> What I would hope to hear from a breeder faced with this seeming trend is that they have some idea what happened via the pedigree or a common environmental suspect... and that they are breeding only to very long lived pedigrees.


Some connected breeders that I know of had a recent spate of early cancer deaths. If you look at the pedigrees behind these dogs, they had longevity behind them. The primary suspect though was they were getting too closely related. Because it was heavily only 2 breeders (as in 2 breeders that frequently bred dogs together) behind this dog. 

And the ironic thing is everyone points to COI's as a hint as far as inbreeding - and that was something that looked good up front, but further back you went the higher the numbers were. 

What they are doing to improve things is they are going out to different breeders with completely different lines when breeding their dogs. So they aren't throwing away everything they have, but they are addressing what they think is a problem. 

There ARE negatives to doing this from people I have spoke to. The temperaments and "other health" (liver shunts and ichythyosis) are concerning to the breeders who going out of their comfort zones to get away from early cancer. But the bigger point is they are trying to address the early cancer issue. 

Other breeders out there, I don't know if they have adequately identified a good reason why they have cancer issues in what they breed. One field dog especially, I thought I read somewhere that the breeder/owners were fighting against the idea that their dog had cancer. But the thing to look at is he produced a lot of early cancer deaths.... so hate to blame a popular sire when it could have been other things in the pedigrees, but you wonder.

Either way, it is something to discuss with whoever you go with and make sure you aren't finding "surprises" in the pedigree after you bring the puppy home.


----------



## Akgolden7 (Nov 22, 2017)

Thank you both for the info that makes me feel a bit better about that breeder!


----------

